# IPCC - Acabou  a manipulação justificada de dados?



## Seringador (26 Jan 2007 às 10:05)

Boas,

Foi libertada a informação do IPCC 4AR - parece acabar com a manipulação de dados, senão vejamos:

" IPCC 4AR Second Draft says that “recent warming is strongly evident at all latitudes in SSTs over each of the oceans“.  “Strongly” seems to be a new favorite word - think of all the times that Holland and Webster use it. Given the declining trend in Antarctic (satellite) temperatures, I wondered whether this statement was actually true.  I looked at both Mears-Wentz and Christy data.  Surprise, surprise - recent warming is not evident over all latitudes - much less “strongly evident”. Here’s a graph of trends from Mears and Wentz which shows increasing temperatures over most parts of the world, but declining trends in the Southern Ocean - which seems to flatly contradict the claim in the 2nd Draft "

http://www.climateaudit.org/?p=1100
Parece que os oceanos a sul estão arrefecer e a norte a aumentar 








Concerteza que iremos ver mais disto brevemente?! 
Mas espero por um relatório mais recente antes de se tirar conclusões precipitadas   
Vossos pensamentos pessoal?


----------



## dj_alex (26 Jan 2007 às 10:38)

Vamos lá ver se entendi...O mapa é a temperatura do ar certo??? A que altitude?? climatologia do que?? etc etc....? 

E os gráficos é também a temperatura do ar???


----------



## filipept (26 Jan 2007 às 11:02)

Poderá isto ter a ver com o que alguns cientistas defendem, que a polaridade está a mudar, ou seja, a passar do norte para o sul? Será que poderá ter qualquer relação nexo causualidade?
De qualquer das formas (pelo excerto pois ainda não li o relatório) parece existir uma mudança no IPCC. 
Relativamente a este organismo, como é um orgão da ONU (ou melhor foi criado sobre alçada de), muitos acabam por dar demasiado crédito, mas a verdade é que é susceptivel de ser manipulado como tem sido a própria ONU em muitas ocasiões, teve sucessos mas também teve muitos fracassos. 
Falo do que sei pois fiz um trabalho sobre "O Principio do Fim da ONU?" para a cadeira de História das Relações Internacionais e sei muito bem como funciona este organismo (não fosse eu de RI, se não soubesse isto estava feito  ).


----------



## Seringador (26 Jan 2007 às 11:24)

dj_alex disse:


> Vamos lá ver se entendi...O mapa é a temperatura do ar certo??? A que altitude?? climatologia do que?? etc etc....?
> 
> E os gráficos é também a temperatura do ar???



O Globo da terra - é uma Gridcell de tendências temperatura (Mears and Wentz)
Os gráficos -Temperaturas de satélite para diferentes bandas de latitudes dos oceanos (5 no total) MSU.


----------



## dj_alex (26 Jan 2007 às 11:34)

Seringador disse:


> O Globo da terra - é uma Gridcell de tendências temperatura (Mears and Wentz)
> Os gráficos -Temperaturas de satélite para diferentes bandas de latitudes dos oceanos (5 no total) MSU.



Os gráficos debaixo são SST ou temperaturas do ar?????


----------



## Seringador (26 Jan 2007 às 13:53)

dj_alex disse:


> Os gráficos debaixo são SST ou temperaturas do ar?????



São SST


----------



## dj_alex (26 Jan 2007 às 14:10)

O IPCC no 3º relatorio dizia que as STT estavam a aumentar em todos os oceanos??

De qualquer maneira as 3 primeiras tendencias são miseraveis...-0.075, 0,077 e 0,088 sao bem menores do que os erros de leitura do satelite...Logo aí tanto podem dar para tendencias positivas ou negativas nos 3 casos ne??


----------



## Seringador (26 Jan 2007 às 16:27)

dj_alex disse:


> O IPCC no 3º relatorio dizia que as STT estavam a aumentar em todos os oceanos??
> 
> De qualquer maneira as 3 primeiras tendencias são miseraveis...-0.075, 0,077 e 0,088 sao bem menores do que os erros de leitura do satelite...Logo aí tanto podem dar para tendencias positivas ou negativas nos 3 casos ne??



Quando os dados vêm de uma só fonte ás dúvidas são enorme


----------

